# Carrier 58PAV Error code 14



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its not a thermostat problem.


----------



## tomwilsonfl (Jan 4, 2012)

*Same problem*

We also have a Carrier 58PAV and have a constant Code 14 problem.

We've had nothing but issues with this thing for the past few years. Someone came out about two months ago just to look things over and clean the flame sensor. Everything "tested well" according to him.

Now the unit is constantly locking out. After we turn off the power to the unit using the switch in the closet and turn it back on, it will usually stay lit the first time. On the next cycle, it will usually light, then go out, rinse and repeat three more times, then lockout.

Sometimes it will stay lit on the second or third firing try of the 2nd cycle and run through. But I haven't seen it make it through a 3rd cycle yet without locking out.

Other notes:
- The ground wire was replaced March 2010 because the guy out to look at it that time thought it may be faulty.
- Unit was installed 01/05/2001 (tomorrow is its 11th birthday... and it acts like a two year old child)
- As noted above, the flame sensor was cleaned and tested two months ago.
- Both burners are lighting every time.

I am a complete novice, but would like to at least know some thoughts on what the issue could be so I can talk intelligently with a contractor about this.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You need an EXPERIENCED tech who has worked on those units and is familiar with them. Get him to check the flame current in microamps and see if it is steady. There has been problems with those units where the air/draft blowing off the ventor fan hits the burners and causes them to be noisy and rough and give a wavering flame signal. The manufacturer had a special piece of tin that screwed on as a baffle below it to direct that air away but lots of them never got installed or thrown away. There has also been problems with the circuit boards on them failing from bad solder joints. May need a new board.


----------



## tomwilsonfl (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for your input.

How do you suggest finding someone who is experienced with these units? Is there such a thing as a "Carrier certified" technician? If I call Carrier tomorrow, will they point me in the right direction?

Also, is it safe for me to continue resetting power to the unit to manually reset the lockout?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry but this is not a diy..need to have a tech experienced with carrier....


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Carrier has FAD, Factory Authorized Dealer.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

yep. and talk to the service manager of the co you find and mention you heard about these conditions I told U and see if he can send someone familiar with them. never hurts to ask or try.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Carrier has FAD, Factory Authorized Dealer.


:whistling2:FAD means something else to the guys in my area. And it sure isn't Factory Authorized Dealer.:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Now , now this is a family friendly forum so don't go there.:no:


----------

